
JavaScript stack for startups, good idea? - omorhefere
What are you thought on building a startup using just javascript: Node Js backend; React Website; React Native + Expo for mobile apps.<p>Is a maerketplace
======
x0hm
There are plenty of products that are built using a similar stack. There's
nothing wrong with it.

Use the tools that make sense to you.

------
k0t0n0
from past few months i have been working on similar app.

in my experience libraries/framework are awesome. but js as language require
more care compare to php/python.

~~~
omorhefere
Because it doesn't have types? Have you used flow?

